# 2008 Ram Radio Bezel Removal



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

does anyone know how to remove the woodgrain and chrome to get access to the radio, I bought an Ipod integration kit but the instructions are for the ram with the center console and the one I have is with the fold down cupholders.


----------



## Groove (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you figure it out? Let me know as I want to pull mine off as well without breaking anything.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

1. Disconnect and isolate the negative battery cable. 
2. If equipped, remove the floor console, 
3. Remove the cup holder if equipped, 
4. On vehicles with a close out panel, remove the screws and remove the close out panel 
5. Remove the screws 
6. Using a trim stick, disengage the retainer clips that secure the instrument panel center bezel to the instrument panel.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

hope this helps


----------



## Groove (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Green Grass

That's what I needed to know. Now I wonder how I can make a "trim stick"? I imagine a small screw driver may work.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks green the images will be a big help. I called the dealer the other day just to get a price on the labor, 160.00:realmad: for 10 minutes of work so thanks again for saving me some cash


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

Groove;535178 said:


> Thanks Green Grass
> 
> That's what I needed to know. Now I wonder how I can make a "trim stick"? I imagine a small screw driver may work.


if you still need one you can get it from autozone for $4.00


----------

